# FurAffinity inspired my website design!



## willyums (Jun 16, 2009)

I've recently redesigned my website to look eerily similar to FurAffinity. My reasoning is that it'll catch the attention of furries(my target audience because you're so awesome), give a level of familiarity, and most importantly, make my site look different from all the other webcomics out there. I call my theme "KennyFinity".
You're gonna like it. 

Link is below.


----------



## Shadow_Stallion (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry if I sound like a total bitch here, but I really don't like when people 'steal' a famous website design, just to increase their own pageviews. Plus I believe that this might be a  copyright infringement. 



[SIZE=+1]*FUR AFFINITY
TERMS OF SERVICE (TOS)

*[/SIZE]*Copyrights*

"The FA name, mascot (Fender and Rednef), website coding and graphics are sole property of FA. You may not reproduce, distribute and/or display FA graphics or works without express permission. "


/Mike


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 16, 2009)

Shadow Stallion makes a good point, but......other than the grey on dark-grey space-mafia-like theme, I don't see too much similarity with FAF.  

I've referred it to the admins.


----------



## Corto (Jun 16, 2009)

I actually like the layout because it's clean and easy on the eyes, but I'm not cool with the whole "steal it from FA in order to fool those foolish fools" thing.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 16, 2009)

Wouldn't this be like the pot calling the kettle black... FA copied deviantArt, but you dont hear anyone mentioning that.
FA blowing a gasket over this guys site, would be like AT&T suing Linus Torvalds and Richard Stalman over Linux and GNU.

Bottom line.. who gives a crap anyway.


----------



## willyums (Jun 17, 2009)

BTW, I did ask Dragoneer before stealing the color scheme. If he said no, I would have used a different scheme. The site is definitely different enough to be considered parody, or even an homage.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 17, 2009)

We're gonna sue, sue, yeah we're gonna sue you! Gonna sue, sue, Yeah that's what were gonna do!

:3 lol be sure to read it kthxbai.


----------

